# ComiCat or Perfect Viewer for comics



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

For those that have used them, which do you find the best for viewing comics?


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I used to use Perfect Viewer.  But, I started using ComiCat when I used it on a friends' phone and enjoyed it.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you for your reply, Hadou.  What are the main differences and what do you prefer about about ComicCat?


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a rather large collection of comics and such...  Like, a metric crap-ton of files.  While Perfect Viewer would sometimes give me some grief for it, ComiCat handles it like a trooper.  And, there has been an odd happening in PV where I have an issue opening a CBR/CBZ (there's two that will fail no matter what, and I have no clue why) where ComiCat has no problem.  

And, I kinda like the Facebook thing in it.  

But, that's just my experiences with it.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks very much for your thoughts, Hadou!


----------

